# Bohemian Rhapsody Movie



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

Saw it. Liked it. If you’re a Queen fan you will to. Most of what I heard from the critics was plain wrong. They didn’t hide Freddy’s sexuality at all. I wonder if they cut a different version for the US?


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Re: Freddie's sexuality. I wonder, the way things are currently, if it isn't mentioned front and center every few minutes, it's being 'hidden'? 

I'm looking forward to seeing this, but as usual, I also wonder if it's worth the theatre experience or if I should wait till it's distributed to the home. The latter is usually my preference, unless something is visually spectacular. I can't duplicate a good projector's image but my sound is as good as any theatre I've been to.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

The guy who played Brian May was a ringer for sure.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm a huge Queen fan so for me it was a fantastic couple of hours. You'll laugh, cry, get some aha moment insights into the lads and thoroughly enjoy the music. Found this Google doodle that marked Freddy's 65th birthday.

[video]


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

BSTheTech said:


> Liked it. If you’re a Queen fan you will to.


Sounds like you are saying anyone who doesn't like this movie does not qualify as a 'real' Queen fan? 
Doesn't seem like a fair premise to me. ^)@#
Some bands have many films made about them, fans don't have to like every one of them.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

Sounds to me like you’re reading too much into what I said. Take a nap.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

I’m not a Queen fan and as a movie I found it of mild interest. It was more a Freddie movie than about Queen the band I thought.
The highlight was the Wayne’s World reference.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

LanceT said:


> I’m not a Queen fan and as a movie I found it of mild interest. It was more a Freddie movie than about Queen the band I thought.
> The highlight was the Wayne’s World reference.


From the reviewers and anyone else I've heard talking about the movie its exactly the opposite of a "Freddie" movie. I heard there was nothing about his sexuality or personal life, that it was a Queen movie. But even then I would imagine it would seem like it was a "Freddie", movie because there really would have been no Queen with out him. 
I'll find out for my self on Wednesday when I go to see it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2018)

You can always get your fix on YT.
queen documentary - Google Search


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> I heard there was nothing about his sexuality or personal life,


That's a good thing in my opinion. I could care less about his sexuality. He was a great musician with an incredible voice. That was enough for me.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

guitarman2 said:


> From the reviewers and anyone else I've heard talking about the movie its exactly the opposite of a "Freddie" movie. I heard there was nothing about his sexuality or personal life, that it was a Queen movie. But even then I would imagine it would seem like it was a "Freddie", movie because there really would have been no Queen with out him.
> I'll find out for my self on Wednesday when I go to see it.


Well I'm glad you're going to see it and if you are impartial even a smidge you'll know what I mean. For my money, there'd have been no Queen without Brian May.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

LanceT said:


> Well I'm glad you're going to see it and if you are impartial even a smidge you'll know what I mean. For my money, there'd have been no Queen without Brian May.


Well as a guitar player and a huge fan of Brian May I'd want to agree with you. But I don't think its realistic. I think Queen was Freddie all the way. But it sure would have been a different Queen with out Brian May.


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

Bohemian Rhapsody
You could always check it out first on putlocker


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

LanceT said:


> Well I'm glad you're going to see it and if you are impartial even a smidge you'll know what I mean. For my money, there'd have been no Queen without Brian May.


I think with Queen, you need May and Mercury. Queen without May is not Queen in my opinion.

There are few players with a more distinctive sound and style.

It’ssad to me that they weren’t able to put together something like Rush’s Beyond the Lighted Stage.

That was a classy look at a classy band.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> Well as a guitar player and a huge fan of Brian May I'd want to agree with you. But I don't think its realistic. I think Queen was Freddie all the way. But it sure would have been a different Queen with out Brian May.


I think every member of Queen was important. But for the average person, a band with no front man won't appeal to them. And Freddie was one of the best ever. A 4 hour Queen movie focusing on everyone would make all of us happy. But focusing on Freddie from a feature film perspective is completely understandable.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

C`mon everybody knows that bands become popular due to the bass player !!!  Without Queen bassist _John Deacon, there would be no Queen ! 

HNG^%$_


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

High/Deaf said:


> Re: Freddie's sexuality. I wonder, the way things are currently, if it isn't mentioned front and center every few minutes, it's being 'hidden'?


Perhaps.

As for Freddie he neither hid nor flaunted it.
He made references to it when it suited him or when it was on topic.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Maybe the best set in rock history...just in case you wanted to relive the chills.

[video]


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

leftysg said:


> Maybe the best set in rock history...just in case you wanted to relive the chills.
> 
> [video]


Damn,I watched it at the time as a mild Queen fan and enjoyed it.
I don't think I realized how good it was then.
I do now .


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Sorry to be negative, but I’ve been a huge Queen fan for many years and I’m just not interested in actors pretending to be Queen.

I have plenty of brilliant concert footage on DVD.

The personal drama and portrayals of their personal lives are uninteresting to me. There’s plenty of footage of the real deal.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Here is Brian breaking down the original master tracks of BH and giving some insight into the band and layers of vocals, bass, guitars and drums. Fascinating stuff. I was intimidated looking at the board, can't imagine being behind it.

[video]


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Went to see it last night with low expectations but found myself really enjoying it. Spent much of the last part with tears in my eyes, as much to do with the brilliance of the music as the story. Great performances, acting or music, does that to me though. Money well spent in my book. 

If i had a niggle it would be that they overdid the whole teeth thing a bit


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

leftysg said:


> Here is Brian breaking down the original master tracks of BH and giving some insight into the band and layers of vocals, bass, guitars and drums. Fascinating stuff. I was intimidated looking at the board, can't imagine being behind it.
> 
> [video]


That was great,never seen it before.Thanks for posting it .

The boards are intimidating at first glance,but once you know how they are set up it really makes sense.
Each mic has it's own strip,from the top of the board to the bottom.
They each have their own(usually 3 band EQ),effect sends and returns and a submix bus.
In other word you can control the input gain ,tone,and effects of any mic or DI input and the send it to a number of sub-mixes.
It's really just a big stereo with extra tweaking capabilities.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

Milkman said:


> Sorry to be negative, but I’ve been a huge Queen fan for many years and I’m just not interested in actors pretending to be Queen.
> 
> I have plenty of brilliant concert footage on DVD.
> 
> The personal drama and portrayals of their personal lives are uninteresting to me. There’s plenty of footage of the real deal.


Understood and appreciate. But the movie will pull even more of the younger generation into being Queen fans. In fact, my 18 year old son has taught himself Bohemian Rhapsody on the piano, and is learning Crazy Little Thing called Love and One Vision on the guitar; all since seeing the movie last week. AND, best part - I’ve been able to share with him just how cool his Dad was giving his all at the Saints Roller Rink every Friday night in Winnipeg in 1980 to Another One Bites the Dust. Cue the bass line


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

StratCat said:


> Understood and appreciate. But the movie will pull even more of the younger generation into being Queen fans. In fact, my 18 year old son has taught himself Bohemian Rhapsody on the piano, and is learning Crazy Little Thing called Love and One Vision on the guitar; all since seeing the movie last week. AND, best part - I’ve been able to share with him just how cool his Dad was giving his all at the Saints Roller Rink every Friday night in Winnipeg in 1980 to Another One Bites the Dust. Cue the bass line


Sure, I wouldn’t say there’s no merit to the film at all, and in fact I hear the portrayals are good.

I’’m just more inclined to see the real deal than a dramatization.

For similar reasons I couldn’t finish watching the Johhny Cash thing with Joaquin Phoenix and other similar flicks.

It’s a bit like Elvis impersonators. Some can suspend disbelief enough to buy the fantasy. Some can’t.

My loss I guess.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

StratCat said:


> Understood and appreciate. But the movie will pull even more of the younger generation into being Queen fans. In fact, my 18 year old son has taught himself Bohemian Rhapsody on the piano, and is learning Crazy Little Thing called Love and One Vision on the guitar; all since seeing the movie last week. AND, best part - I’ve been able to share with him just how cool his Dad was giving his all at the Saints Roller Rink every Friday night in Winnipeg in 1980 to Another One Bites the Dust. Cue the bass line


I can only imagine what you could have done with Don't Stop Me Now, or Body Language!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

@Milkman did you watch the parody cash movie with John C Reilly? You may enjoy that one.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2018)




----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Told my girl I had to forget her,
Rather buy me a new carburetor...classic

[video]


----------



## bluehugh2 (Mar 10, 2006)

Loved it, but as my wife pointed out, the writing was weak and the band was sanitized a bit so they were kinda like the Archies... mist of the movie was suitable for a 10 year old ... I doubt it was really that way!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I have like a number of Queen songs over the years and especially Brian May on lead guitar. He is such a talented player and surprises me that he does a lot of effects with his guitar rather than pedals. 

As for the movie, I wonder if it would be a positive or a negative for me ater seeing them live plus so many good videos. My thinking is it would be hard to capture anything more than I have already seen and heard.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> I have like a number of Queen songs over the years and especially Brian May on lead guitar. He is such a talented player and surprises me that he does a lot of effects with his guitar rather than pedals.
> 
> As for the movie, I wonder if it would be a positive or a negative for me ater seeing them live plus so many good videos. My thinking is it would be hard to capture anything more than I have already seen and heard.


I say go see it, you'll have a good time but if you think some of it is inappropriate for you then take an adult, like a Mike Pence type to help out with the scary parts.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Steadfastly said:


> I have like a number of Queen songs over the years and especially Brian May on lead guitar. He is such a talented player and surprises me that he does a lot of effects with his guitar rather than pedals.
> 
> As for the movie, I wonder if it would be a positive or a negative for me ater seeing them live plus so many good videos. My thinking is it would be hard to capture anything more than I have already seen and heard.


Go see it, who better to be impressed with what the company recreated than someone who appreciates the boys already. Go have fun and enjoy.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

bluehugh2 said:


> Loved it, but as my wife pointed out, the writing was weak and the band was sanitized a bit so they were kinda like the Archies... mist of the movie was suitable for a 10 year old ... I doubt it was really that way!


Yes, the Halloween release party for Jazz in New Orleans, the debacle of the millenia....Saturday Night in Sodom was really downplayed. I don't remember seeing ballrooms turned into labyrinthine swamps, Zulu tribesmen, contortionists, hermaphroditic dwarves, fire eaters, and that's just a start. Might have to go again to see if I missed that scene, or perhaps it's in the director's cut!


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2018)

I watched it yesterday. I found it entertaining as well.


LanceT said:


> The highlight was the Wayne’s World reference.


Mike Myers as EMI exec Ray Foster;
“What about 'I'm in Love with My Car'?"
_ (band groan)_
"Well that's the kind of song teenagers can crank up the volume in their car and bang their heads to."
"Bohemian Rhapsody will never be that song."


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2018)




----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)




----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

Thank you! Quality seems half decent too.



capnjim said:


> Bohemian Rhapsody
> You could always check it out first on putlocker


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Figured I'd put this where there's some Queen content. Funny Brit sketch.

[video]


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

I saw the movie last night... it was well done.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

SG-Rocker said:


> I saw the movie last night... it was well done.


I thought so too...a music pic, not a documentary...not quite accurate in some points...but a good watch and loved the soundtrack


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Just saw this and thought it was a good flick but the music was the best part for me...I could watch Freddie Mercury inspired performances for hours!


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

The wife and I saw the movie twice., Quite enjoyed it. Was never a real fan back in the day, but have a renewed appreciation. 

I’m in the camp that queen needed both Freddy and Brian. 

Considering tracking down a Brian May replica guitar to try out. I never really listened to his tones until now.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Scotty said:


> The wife and I saw the movie twice., Quite enjoyed it. Was never a real fan back in the day, but have a renewed appreciation.
> 
> I’m in the camp that queen needed both Freddy and Brian.
> 
> *Considering tracking down a Brian May replica guitar to try out. I never really listened to his tones until now.*


I'll save you the work. No charge.

shop.brianmayguitars.co.uk

Castle Rocks - Brian May Special


----------



## brucew (Dec 30, 2017)

Wife and I enjoyed it. Well made, good acting, nothing, "clunky". I'd give it a 7. Not a gotta see again movie for us, but far from a disappointment.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Steadfastly said:


> I'll save you the work. No charge.
> 
> shop.brianmayguitars.co.uk
> 
> Castle Rocks - Brian May Special


Thanks, I was looking at that Castle rock‘s website just the other day. From what I hear the guitar gets a pretty decent review. Price doesn’t seem out of line either. Especially if it’s as good as they say


----------

